# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Προβλημα με ηχειο bluetooth

## fotinio

Καλησπερα σε ολους παιδια!Εχω το εξης προβλημα:εχω ενα μινι ηχειο bluetooth το οποιο το φορτιζα κανονικα με φορτιστη απο κινητο.Χθες δοκιμασα με αλλο φορτιστη κινητου να το φορτισω και στα καλα καθουμενα αρχισε να κανει ενα χριτς χριτς και τα φτυσε.Ξερει κανεις τι μπορει να το προκαλεσε??Τωρα αναβει κανονικα αλλα κανει αυτο το χριτς χριτς και ουτε ηχος ουτε κατι αλλο.Επισης με τον ιδιο φορτιστη κινητου πηγα να φορτισω ενα ηλιακο powerbank και τωρα δεν δουλευει ουτε κι εκεινο.Μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει??Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## mikemtb73

Κάποιες φωτο θα βοηθουσαν... 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## fotinio

τελικα εκανα μερικες μετρησεις στην πλακετα και βρηκα οτι πρεπει να εχει καει ο ενισχυτης.Οπτικα δεν ειχε καποιο προβλημα πχ καποια αντισταση η καποιος πυκνωτης γιατι ως γνωστον σπανιως βγαζουν προβληματα αυτα.Μετρησα και μια διοδο που εχει το κυκλωματακι αλλα ηταν οκ.Μετρησα τον ενισχυτη σε καποια σημεια χωρις ομως το datasheet και παρατηρησα οτι εχει καμενη εξοδο τελικα.Το μονο κακο ειναι πως δεν υπαρχει σαν ανταλλακτικο για καποιο λογο γιατι το ειχα googlαρει και δεν μπορεσα να βρω ουτε το datasheet του.

----------


## johnnyb

Μετρησες το φορτιστη που δημιουργησε το προβλημα στις συσκευες σου ? Απο ποια μαρκα κινητου ειναι και ποια τα χαρακτηριστικα του? (ampere , watt)   
Bγαλε μια φωτο το chip του ενισχυτη  του ηχειου και γραψε μας τον κωδικο που εχει πανω

----------

